# You will need sunglasses for this one!



## llineb (Feb 5, 2011)

I was experimenting with TKB's neon colors.  
This one is scented with Red Clover Tea


----------



## agriffin (Feb 5, 2011)

8)   LOVE IT!!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, that is a bright and very pretty color.


----------



## Deda (Feb 5, 2011)

That is some HAPPY soap!  Love it!


----------



## tomara (Feb 5, 2011)

I love it...great colors....perfect eye candy after all this nasty snow!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! That is pretty & bright!


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW, that brightens my day 

Love it!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 5, 2011)

YES.......Love evey inch of it


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Really like that colour!!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! That is bright. I thought you were joking when I saw the subject line. Sure made my eyes pulsate for a few seconds.


----------



## DMCC (Feb 5, 2011)

I love it!  Very, very pretty.  I was just looking at their neon colors  today.  Which neons did you use for this? I'm thinking about getting the neon pink.


----------



## llineb (Feb 5, 2011)

DMCC said:
			
		

> I love it!  Very, very pretty.  I was just looking at their neon colors  today.  Which neons did you use for this? I'm thinking about getting the neon pink.


Neon pink is the top layer and neon red is the bottom made with clear soap.  The rainbow is the pink/red and jailhouse red (which makes neon orange) with white base.  I also love the neon purple!


----------



## MsDee (Feb 5, 2011)

That color is Fabulous! I Love it!


----------



## heyjude (Feb 5, 2011)

Very bright and very  8) .


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 5, 2011)

Love it. Now that's a soap that would wake me up!


----------



## my2scents (Feb 5, 2011)

Woweeeee Zowie!!!!! Its FAB


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 5, 2011)

Neon colors are my favorite to work with. For several years they were all I used.


----------



## dcornett (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow!!! Beautiful color!  May have to add neons to my wish list...


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

So beautiful ... those colours glow!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful colors and design!


----------



## TaoJonz (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm loving this!


----------

